# Which fast forward do you prefer?



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

With the recent update to 14.9, TiVo changed the fast forward response so that on the fourth press it doesn't go back to play. The old way obviously would resume playback. Which do you prefer?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I voted don't care make it user setting, but my user setting would be "A"
when I do use it i always hit it to many times, and it goes back to play so I like that it doesn't.


----------



## DrewG5 (Dec 13, 2011)

IMHO all TiVo units from all serious should have the same behavior when it comes to p/ff/rw. Its annoying not having that uniformity in the TiVo ecosystem.


----------



## tattube (Oct 24, 2010)

I voted 'Don't care..make it a user option under settings'

Actually, I do care, I have my preference...but feel everyone should have options.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

tattube said:


> I voted 'Don't care..make it a user option under settings'
> 
> Actually, I do care, I have my preference...but feel everyone should have options.


Couldn't think of an easy way to poll with user option and a choice. oh well since TCF doesn't allow you to change poll options or even your vote it doesn't matter much.

I have gotten to the point I don't care and could go either way. Would definitely prefer the option to choose though.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> Couldn't think of an easy way to poll with user option and a choice. oh well since TCF doesn't allow you to change poll options or even your vote it doesn't matter much.
> 
> I have gotten to the point I don't care and could go either way. Would definitely prefer the option to choose though.


I voted don't care, make it a user option. I would have voted for don't care, don't make it an option if that was a choice. I'm good with the new change and understand why they made the change. I think TiVo Software developers have better things to do.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

My vote is don't care. I use 30 sec. skip w/ the replay button.

If I did care, I would be torn. When I do use FF, I know what to expect. I've always thought FF was flawed because an errent extra button press took you out of FF, but I got used to it.
Now that the 'flaw' is fixed, I have to retrain my brain to hit play when I want to quit FFing.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

another "don't give a damn as long as 30 sec skip/slide works"


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I mainly use the 30 second scan but I now use the FF/Rew keys probably 15% to 25% of the time when before it was probably less than 5%. So whether it's the new way or they give you an option to use the new way is fine with me. Since I more often than not would hit it a fourth time by accident.
Since getting Elite with the new FF method I have been using it more than I used to since I don't have to worry about it going back to play anymore.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

I hate it being inconsistent between HDs & Premiere as I have both. I'd like to be able to set it to work one way between both generations.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> I mainly use the 30 second scan but I now use the FF/Rew keys probably 15% to 25% of the time when before it was probably less than 5%. So whether it's the new way or they give you an option to use the new way is fine with me. Since I more often than not would hit it a fourth time by accident.
> Since getting Elite with the new FF method I have been using it more than I used to since I don't have to worry about it going back to play anymore.


It hasn't been very long since I upgraded my Series 3 and TiVo HD to the Premiere and Premiere Elite. I had no idea about pressing the advance key while playing a recorded program to get a 30s scan. That is very cool!


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Add me to the list of "Don't care/Add user choice". I have been using TiVo loooooong before there was a 30 sec skip, so I have always manually FF'ed. But I never used the 4th FF to play. However, with this thread, I forced myself to start using the 30sec skip, just to see if I could adjust. I think I can... might even like it more. Still testing.


----------



## warrensomebody (Aug 13, 2003)

After being a tivo user for 10+ years, I think it's unconscionable that they would change something like this now. Do you know how baked into my brain that 4th fast-forward click is??? I'm fine with a new user choice, but don't mess with with the default now.

...And for those of us on autopilot - tivo please - give us a fix!


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

I always considered clicking FF four times to be a mistake and as such the behavior undefined.


----------



## hillyard (Nov 1, 2011)

that is annoying but *the biggest gripe I have is the filter doesn't work *on the premiere now and an email stating that they removed it and that i will be charged an etf if canceled. will at least the didn't screw with the hd model. I think that this is a material change to my contract and should be let out of the premiere as it doesnt work as sold to me.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

I find it amazing that 44% of people want pressing a button to do nothing! If you want it to do nothing why do you care if I press it my video starts right where I want it to?  Don't tell me you hit it by mistake all the time because I know you aren't that clumsy.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Charles R said:


> I find it amazing that 44% of people want pressing a button to do nothing! If you want it to do nothing why do you care if I press it my video starts right where I want it to?  Don't tell me you hit it by mistake all the time because I know you aren't that clumsy.


Not all the time but more than 50% of the time when I was using the IR remote. I've only been using the BT remote with the new, better way, of FF.

So I don't know if I would still have the same issue using the BT remote as I did with the IR remote.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Charles R said:


> I find it amazing that 44% of people want pressing a button to do nothing! If you want it to do nothing why do you care if I press it my video starts right where I want it to?  Don't tell me you hit it by mistake all the time because I know you aren't that clumsy.


 I hit the button very rapidly 3 times and it used to not register all presses very frequently which would end up messing everything up trying to get back to 3x FF. Now I don't worry about it - just press FF several times rapidly to get to 3x FF. Much, much better in my books.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

moyekj said:


> I hit the button very rapidly 3 times and it used to not register all presses very frequently which would end up messing everything up trying to get back to 3x FF. Now I don't worry about it - just press FF several times rapidly to get to 3x FF. Much, much better in my books.


+1, but I think as over 50% would like the option TiVo should give users that option.


----------



## alorstar (Jan 9, 2012)

I hope Tivo realizes that the "option" vote is really 58% because the people who voted for the "option", really want the 4th press to resume playback. They, like me, are willing to let each Tivo owner choose their own preference.

If you take the 22% that want the 4th press to resume playback and add it to the 36% that say to make it a user option, I think you will get a more accurate precentage of people who really want the 4th press to resume playback but are willing to have it be a user option, bumping the "option" vote to 58%.

The 30 second skip doesn't cut it for me because you never know how many times you need to press it to get through the commerical package, and the time it takes to figure it out, Tivo will take you past the point of commercial end and clip a bit of the broadcast. It was brilliant how the 4th press of the Fast Forward would back up just enough to compensate for human reaction time to resume play. Without this asset, Tivo is just another DVR. PLEASE LISTEN TO US TIVO!!! Your Tivo owners have been loyal to you - it's time you make this right!


----------



## jpcamaro70 (Nov 23, 2011)

Before tivo I had to press 4 times for the fastest ff, so coming to tivo, I would constantly see it go back to play as I would press 4 times a lot, they have since changed it so i can no longer see that mistake.

But, obviously having an option would be the best.


----------



## jpcamaro70 (Nov 23, 2011)

The problem with the poll is that don't care and make it a user option shouldn't be listed together.

i picked do nothing because i like it this way, but i couldn't pick don't care because i do have an opinion. If it had make it an option separately, that would probably get 70% of the vote.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

alorstar said:


> I hope Tivo realizes that the "option" vote is really 58% because the people who voted for the "option", really want the 4th press to resume playback. They, like me, are willing to let each Tivo owner choose their own preference.
> 
> If you take the 22% that want the 4th press to resume playback and add it to the 36% that say to make it a user option, I think you will get a more accurate precentage of people who really want the 4th press to resume playback but are willing to have it be a user option, bumping the "option" vote to 58%.
> 
> The 30 second skip doesn't cut it for me because you never know how many times you need to press it to get through the commerical package, and the time it takes to figure it out, Tivo will take you past the point of commercial end and clip a bit of the broadcast. It was brilliant how the 4th press of the Fast Forward would back up just enough to compensate for human reaction time to resume play. Without this asset, Tivo is just another DVR. PLEASE LISTEN TO US TIVO!!! Your Tivo owners have been loyal to you - it's time you make this right!


My "Don't care/make it a user option under settings" is a I don't care vote.

Also pressing play now does the same thing as the 4th press used to as far as the compensation you talked about so nothing has change there.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Charles R said:


> I find it amazing that 44% of people want pressing a button to do nothing! If you want it to do nothing why do you care if I press it my video starts right where I want it to?  Don't tell me you hit it by mistake all the time because I know you aren't that clumsy.


Ok and don't tell us that moving your figure to the play button is some extraordinary inconvenience.

I get that some people don't like change but does anyone really think this matters one way or the other?

Is anyone really dumb enough to think that wanting TiVo to provide a new "improved" HDUI was only going to change the stuff they wanted changed? 

Changes like this are the price we pay for wanting TiVo to provide an updated UI. I have no idea why they did it but it sure doesn't make sense for them to use resources to change it again.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

alorstar said:


> I hope Tivo realizes that the "option" vote is really 58% because the people who voted for the "option", really want the 4th press to resume playback. They, like me, are willing to let each Tivo owner choose their own preference.
> 
> If you take the 22% that want the 4th press to resume playback and add it to the 36% that say to make it a user option, I think you will get a more accurate precentage of people who really want the 4th press to resume playback but are willing to have it be a user option, bumping the "option" vote to 58%.
> 
> The 30 second skip doesn't cut it for me because you never know how many times you need to press it to get through the commerical package, and the time it takes to figure it out, Tivo will take you past the point of commercial end and clip a bit of the broadcast. It was brilliant how the 4th press of the Fast Forward would back up just enough to compensate for human reaction time to resume play. Without this asset, Tivo is just another DVR. PLEASE LISTEN TO US TIVO!!! Your Tivo owners have been loyal to you - it's time you make this right!


The 30 second skip will work like the FF. When you see the end of the commercials, you hit play and it jumps back a few seconds putting you in a spot, right before the commercials end. I use it around 70% of the time and FF around 30% now. I used to rarely use FF but with the new change I'm using it much, much more.

With some shows the commercials breaks are consistent, like four minutes. So I just hit the skip button eight times quickly and it stops right at the end of the commercials.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

atmuscarella said:


> Ok and don't tell us that moving your figure to the play button is some extraordinary inconvenience.


Up until now it is. How many days or weeks has it been... My mind is trained to press FF four times and when I bypass where I want to go it takes _forever_ to get back there.



> I get that some people don't like change but does anyone really think this matters one way or the other?


Sure it matters... every time I use FF. It's nothing to do with change... rather a better user experience.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Charles R said:


> Up until now it is. How many days or weeks has it been... My mind is trained to press FF four times and when I bypass where I want to go it takes _forever_ to get back there.
> 
> Sure it matters... every time I use FF. It's nothing to do with change... rather a better user experience.


Well when I say "it doesn't matter" I know it matters right now for you and others. I am talking about a more Global and future "it doesn't matter".

In the past you pushed FF 3X waited and pushed FF again - you will now have to learn to push FF 3X, move your figure slightly up and to the left to the play button, wait then push the play button. In the end you will relearn what you need to do and accomplish the same thing and it will not matter.

When I got my Premiere I didn't like the way the 30 sec skip was changed, but it accomplish the same thing, I got used to it and in the end it doesn't matter.

I have been a strong supporter of not changing the UI at all and thought the HDUI was a mistake. In the end the majority of people want TiVo to update the UI. That means things change and we have to relearn habits. As long as the functionality is improved or at least maintained I can live with that and in this case the functionality is maintained. So it is my belief that a month from now this change will not matter.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I don't care too much (and don't have a Premiere), but I think in other threads about this issue, people claimed that the (old) behavior on Tivos was limited to Tivo.

I'm 99% positive that at least some VCRs I've had would toggle back into play mode if you hit FF again.. so that's an analogous situation from a similar device.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

atmuscarella said:


> When I got my Premiere I didn't like the way the 30 sec skip was changed, but it accomplish the same thing, I got used to it and in the end it doesn't matter.


 You do know you can enable the traditional 30 sec skip with SPS30S right?


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry. I'm one of those who never liked the fourth press dumping me out of FFWD because TiVo doesn't always instantly respond to the press, I would always end up pressing it a fourth time. Now, I still have that problem on my S3's, which I know TiVo will never update because it is just one more reason they would want me to buy more Premieres.


----------



## gteague (Apr 1, 2007)

moyekj said:


> You do know you can enable the traditional 30 sec skip with SPS30S right?


the new tivo way of the 3x10s skip vs 30s at a bite is growing on me.

/guy


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

moyekj said:


> You do know you can enable the traditional 30 sec skip with SPS30S right?


By the time I figured that out I had gotten used to the built in 30 sec skip and just being lazy won out over changing it.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

Series3Sub said:


> Sorry. I'm one of those who never liked the fourth press dumping me out of FFWD because TiVo doesn't always instantly respond to the press, I would always end up pressing it a fourth time. Now, I still have that problem on my S3's, which I know TiVo will never update because it is just one more reason they would want me to buy more Premieres.


Actually, if they're smart (and the programming is easy), that's exactly the kind of friendly little change that they should carry back to the S3 series, just as a sign of good faith. And besides, nobody is going to buy a new TiVo just to get away from 4th FF dumping them back to play, even if they hate it. And I prefer the new way, too.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

steve614 said:


> I have to retrain my brain to hit play when I want to quit FF





Series3Sub said:


> never liked the fourth press dumping me out of FF


The solution for TiVo engineers to make EVERYONE happy is very simple: add a half-second lockout after pressing FF the third time to prevent an accidental fourth press. And no warning bong if pressed a fourth time before the half-second lockout.



moyekj said:


> FYI there's a SPS backdoor that gives you the old behavior back... search Margret's posts


Thanks! I found her instructions here:



TiVoMargret said:


> you can now re-enable the use of the fourth press of FF to cycle back to Play by entering SELECT-PLAY-SELECT-8-8-SELECT


The S-P-S-88-S code does NOT survive reboot but at least it's there to get the "Playback After Fourth FF Press" function back for long-time users who were used to having it as an option since the old days.


----------

